# looking at a 280z



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I'm looking at buying a 280Z chasis. It's supposed to be in pretty good condition. A friend of my best friend's has it. His friend also has a rebuilt motor for the car also. Basically all we would have to do is install the motor. I haven't talked to the guy about pricing or anything yet, so I don't know very many specifics. I've been wanting a project car that I can work on for a while, so this is sounding pretty nice. 

I have only one major concern for the long run, other than the power that motor is supposed to produce. I was talking with another friend of mine (who is an excellent mechanic, I trust him very much), and his main concern is the wiring harness. The concern was how well the wiring would be on such an "old" car. My question is, how well has that lasted other people who have the car. I'm kind of leaning towards completely rewiring the harness over a period of time before dropping in the motor. I'm interested in hearing what others may think about this. 

Also, where can I find some good info on the 280Z? TIA!


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

It would definately be good installing new wiring in that car. The wiring harness has always been a problem with Z's. This site is good to get info on it:

http://zcar.com/

Also if you're looking for replacement stock parts or racing upgrades go HERE!


----------

